# Al pulsar 'enter' se cuelgan las X

## ekz

Hola colegas

Tal como dice el título del hilo, a veces y de forma totalmente aleatoria, me sucede que pulso cualquiera de las teclas 'enter' y en ese mismo momento se me cuelgan las X y las consolas aparecen distorsionadas, por lo que debo logearme y reiniciar el entorno gráfico "adivinando" lo que voy escribiendo o con el truco de SysReq.

Antes me sucedía en Pidgin, al enviar texto, luego en Chromium-bin al ingresar URLs en la barra de direcciones y recién me pasó redactando un correo en Gmail, que fue la gota que me hizo pedir ayuda aquí.

Tengo 2 sospechosos: el teclado y GTK+. Lo malo es que a veces sucede una vez al mes y otras 3 veces a la semana, por lo que para pruebas de ensayo y error la tengo bastante difícil. 

--Me acaba de suceder   :Evil or Very Mad:  , menos mal que Chromium guardó lo que llevaba escrito

¿Alguien tiene idea o experiencia con algún problema similar?

¡Saludos!

EDIT: Mi teclado es PS2 y tengo la versión 2.14.7-r2 de GTK+

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Algo bastante trivial pero tenes otro teclado para probar? Los logs no dicen nada? Algo tiene que registrarse, digo, el cuelgue debe de marcar algun error en algun lado. Te pasa de forma espaciada, es posible sea un problema de hardware? Estaria bueno utilizar otra distro u otro sistema para ver si no es eso, tal vez el puerto PS2 al presionar Enter se cuelga dada la señal enviada.. tal vez sea un bolazo ja.

Perdon si no ayuda esto pero es lo que se me ocurre probar o investigar.

----------

## natxoblogg

Muestra alguna información un "revdep-rebuild -v"???, la única cosa que se me ocurre, puede que sea que has perdido alguna librería.

pruebalo en una sesión de terminal sin iniciar las X

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo empezaría por cambiar evdev por xf86-input-keyboard o viceversa y ver que resultados hay...

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

es la 1º vez que escucho un error de este tipo.... yo probaria con otro teclado.

chequea los logs x las dudas

----------

## ekz

Gracias por sus respuestas, por el momento se me ocurrió actualizar al último xorg-server (sí, ya no actualizo mi sistema con la frecuencia de antes) y me topé con la migración de libxcb, así que cuando termine la recompilación empezaré a testear a full.

Otra posibilidad que se me ocurrió, es que podía ser hunspell, por que por más que tire comandos en una terminal no sucede nada, pero ayer utilizando el chat de gmail me sucedió 3 veces desde chromium-bin y una desde firefox-bin, también en pidgin tengo habilitada la corrección ortográfica. Aunque también me inclino mayormente por el teclado.

Les informo sobre cualquier novedad

Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Haciendo memoria, la única vez que me sucedió algo parecido y me costó bastante dar con el problema, fué por andar haciéndome el lindo con net-analyzer/tleds funcionando. Si estás usando alguna aplicación que use los leds del teclado para representar algo como tleds, esa puede ser otra causa.

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Tuve un inconveniente similiar utilizando SuperKaramba, se colgaba todo y no podia ni ingresar una consola para matarlo.

----------

## ameko

Ah si, el mítico SuperCrashamba...

----------

## codestation

Ummm, usas gdm? el fallo de las X solo ocurre una vez? (al reiniciar las X luego del crash inicial no vuelve a ocurrir), tienes caracteres basura en la tty2 luego del fallo de las X?

----------

## ekz

No uso GDM ni XDM, inicio automáticamente las X sin gestor de login. No uso KDE ni SuperKaramba, lo único que uso es XFCE y los programas en que he tenido este inconveniente han sido Pidgin, Firefox-bin y Chromium-bin (otros programas donde uso la tecla 'enter' como en terminal y gedit, no me han causado problemas).

Curiosamente el día que abrí este hilo, me sucedió aproximadamente 6 veces seguidas, con sus respectivos reinicios completos. Así que decidí probar cosas y lo primero que hice fue actualizar completamente las X y xorg-server (1.6.5-r1 --> 1.7.6), de paso me encontré con la actualización de libxcb y tube que recompilar algunos paquetes.

Y hasta la fecha, no he vuelto a sufrir el inconveniente, espero que se haya solucionado, pero estoy atento a cualquier cosa, ya que como les mencioné, a veces pasan semanas sin que suceda.

Así que por le momento dejo el hilo en stand-by.

¡Saludos a todos!

----------

